# News: Willing to become a Feedee



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

I decide I'm totally willing to become a feedee every time the Pizza Hut Lunch Buffet (pizza, salad and ...sticks?) commercial comes on tv. For some reason, if someone wanted to pay and take me, I would enjoy nothing more than just gorging myself, getting the pitcher of soda so that I can burp, and then rally for another trip to the buffet. I was never the biggest fan of PHut, and in fact got kicked out of many them (naughty behavior) but it sounds so goood! pizza, ready, right in front of your face, the fresh salad, the sticks. People, if it's all heat-lamp-y and not good, please don't tell me. Let me have my illusion of just stuffing my face, with the cold soda and the fizzing and burping and then eating more. Funny, I don't feel this way about anything else, but that evokes a powerful emotion in me. I guess it's the contrast of items.


----------



## missaf (Jul 17, 2006)

I get that way at any good Vegas buffet :eat2:


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 18, 2006)

Im not too big of a fan of Pizza Hut's pizza either... (the sicilian wasnt bad, but I dont even know if they have that anymore)
However, the thought of a buffet of pizza and breadsticks.... 

man... Im hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet sassy molassy, Jes! POST PIX PLZ TANXXX!!!


----------



## William (Jul 18, 2006)

You need a Famous Pizza like in Norwalk, CT!!!!!!!!!!

True Pizza addicts make things easy and just get a job there.

http://www.famouspizzahouse.com/page5.html


William 





Jes said:


> I decide I'm totally willing to become a feedee every time the Pizza Hut Lunch Buffet (pizza, salad and ...sticks?) commercial comes on tv. For some reason, if someone wanted to pay and take me, I would enjoy nothing more than just gorging myself, getting the pitcher of soda so that I can burp, and then rally for another trip to the buffet. I was never the biggest fan of PHut, and in fact got kicked out of many them (naughty behavior) but it sounds so goood! pizza, ready, right in front of your face, the fresh salad, the sticks. People, if it's all heat-lamp-y and not good, please don't tell me. Let me have my illusion of just stuffing my face, with the cold soda and the fizzing and burping and then eating more. Funny, I don't feel this way about anything else, but that evokes a powerful emotion in me. I guess it's the contrast of items.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Im not too big of a fan of Pizza Hut's pizza either... (the sicilian wasnt bad, but I dont even know if they have that anymore)
> However, the thought of a buffet of pizza and breadsticks....
> 
> man... Im hungry just thinking about it.


Right? with the carbonated sugary bev, and the fresh (in my mind at least) salad. I swear, my tingling love grotto is working overtime just thinking about it! I'll wear my eatin' pants with the elastic waist! I don't know what's come over me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

The PH buffet can be pretty good here if you go at 11 and get it when it's coming out. Very yummy and fresh, but I haven't been in years. Salt makes my lips swell, and the food there is salty. 

I agree with the temporary feedee thing though. I could totally do that with all sorts of food. Jes, we should meet up some weekend and film ourselves gorging, and sell the tapes for $30 each.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The PH buffet can be pretty good here if you go at 11 and get it when it's coming out. Very yummy and fresh, but I haven't been in years. Salt makes my lips swell, and the food there is salty.
> 
> I agree with the temporary feedee thing though. I could totally do that with all sorts of food. Jes, we should meet up some weekend and film ourselves gorging, and sell the tapes for $30 each.


if there's one thing i like more than food, it's turning a profit. Seriously. I see nothing wrong with this. Will you rub my belly, Casey? *puppydog eyes*
(just drummin' up sales)

hell, can't beat 'em? Join 'em.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

But of course! And I'll rub your belly while shoving a slice down your mouth!


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Right? with the carbonated sugary bev, and the fresh (in my mind at least) salad. I swear, my tingling love grotto is working overtime just thinking about it! I'll wear my eatin' pants with the elastic waist! I don't know what's come over me.



Yeah I know! Pizza always... ALWAYS tastes better when you have it with Soda. 

But for me Pizza has always been the one food I could easily eat in mass quantities. Its just so good!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes, if you really meant it, you'da posted this on the Weight board. Posting on the foodee board shows you're all talk and no action!

Someone with a fancy digital camera get to Philly, STAT!


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> Yeah I know! Pizza always... ALWAYS tastes better when you have it with Soda.
> 
> But for me Pizza has always been the one food I could easily eat in mass quantities. Its just so good!


Ok, this made me laugh out loud but also pee my pants a little. Soda isn't SO FAR from my last name, and that's what my eyes saw there in place of the drink. And I thought you were sort of outing me in some creepy way.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Jes, if you really meant it, you'da posted this on the Weight board. Posting on the foodee board shows you're all talk and no action!




OMG this is ON THE MONEY! heheheeeeeeee


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG this is ON THE MONEY! heheheeeeeeee


well then move it over there, you bad girl! It was only here b/c it referenced a specific item, but move it. move it!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 18, 2006)

And then post pix plz tanx now


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> well then move it over there, you bad girl! It was only here b/c it referenced a specific item, but move it. move it!




nooooooooo....I want you _here_!! (where I can keep an eye on you. lol)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> nooooooooo....I want you _here_!! (where I can keep an eye on you. lol)



This is probably for the best SoVery, looks like Jes is heading for a food coma if she doesn't get her wits about her.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2006)

Where are pics?


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

has a single one of you read the part where i say i need to be taken out? there's a pizza hut way down the road here but one needs a car. you take me and I shall enjoy every morsel, possibly twice (ewww). And then the photo session shall commence. 

I'm a good burper, that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2006)

The Pizza Buffet Binge just doesn't do it for me anymore.

The Chinese Buffet Binge is my fav.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> The Pizza Buffet Binge just doesn't do it for me anymore.
> 
> The Chinese Buffet Binge is my fav.


you are making me vomit. 
just the smell of the one place like that near me is enough to......

now, good indian buffet? *hips begin rolling side to side*

but really, let's all go for pizza. how can i live in a city where no one here is getting pizza with me? man, you people!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2006)

I could easily change that request to Indian. I could really go for a good curry.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> has a single one of you read the part where i say i need to be taken out?





Jes said:


> you are making me vomit.



I swear to you that we're working on this, Jes, a whole bunch of us. It's just that all the paperwork, processing and stuff takes a long time.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> you are making me vomit.
> just the smell of the one place like that near me is enough to......
> 
> now, good indian buffet? *hips begin rolling side to side*
> ...




Jes, I'd take you out to Lombardi's anytime you are out in NYC...or Curry In A Hurry for their awesome Indian buffet.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

I've never been to an indian buffet. I've never SEEN an indian buffet. CURSE THE MIDWEST! Curse! *sobs*


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I've never been to an indian buffet. I've never SEEN an indian buffet. CURSE THE MIDWEST! Curse! *sobs*


not quite in detroit:
http://www.detroitrangoli.com/


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jes, I'd take you out to Lombardi's anytime you are out in NYC...or Curry In A Hurry for their awesome Indian buffet.


Will you rub my... ok, nevermind. Thanks!

I'll tell you kids what--I'm hoping to spend a few (a very few) days in NYC in October. Mostly alone, that's fine, but a drink with someone, or a dinner or something, would be great. I'll only have 2 nights to spare, but I'd rather eat something real than a subway sandwich in my hotel room. So maybe we can connect!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Will you rub my... ok, nevermind. Thanks!
> 
> I'll tell you kids what--I'm hoping to spend a few (a very few) days in NYC in October. Mostly alone, that's fine, but a drink with someone, or a dinner or something, would be great. I'll only have 2 nights to spare, but I'd rather eat something real than a subway sandwich in my hotel room. So maybe we can connect!



Just let us know dear. I can heartily say that Lombardi's is the best pizza in the US. and well worth the trip.


----------



## upender (Jul 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The PH buffet can be pretty good here if you go at 11 and get it when it's coming out. Very yummy and fresh, but I haven't been in years. Salt makes my lips swell, and the food there is salty.
> .




You realize, of course, movie stars pay thousands of dollars to have collagen injections to make their lips swell...and you can get the same thing for the cost of a pretzel.

Lucky, lucky girl.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> not quite in detroit:
> http://www.detroitrangoli.com/



I forgot to say: THANKS!


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I've never been to an indian buffet. I've never SEEN an indian buffet. CURSE THE MIDWEST! Curse! *sobs*




Ann Arbor road trip takes care of this little problem. My car has A/C... who's coming???


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Esme said:


> Ann Arbor road trip takes care of this little problem. My car has A/C... who's coming???



I'm not sure I could handle the pleasure of road tripping with fine folks like yourself AND indian food all the same day!


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2006)

You want Indian? Try New Jersey, Dallas, Houston, or LA.

Hahahaha I have not one, not two, but A ZILLION Indian markets within 10 miles of my house. I get the Parampara pre-fab meals for two bucks a pop and a stack of naan and go CARAYZEE!!!

Paneer Kadhai, anyone?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2006)

Had the worst Indian food o' my life in Dallas  

Although, I'd gladly share some saag paneer and chana masala if ever y'all are in NYC.:eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 20, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Just let us know dear. I can heartily say that Lombardi's is the best pizza in the US. and well worth the trip.



DiFara's all the way! Followed by Nunzio's

pizza lover since 1981..


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> DiFara's all the way! Followed by Nunzio's
> 
> pizza lover since 1981..




Dem is fighting words, lil missy!!!  

((((((Jilly)))))

I still love you, even if you love sub-standard pizza.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Had the worst Indian food o' my life in Dallas
> 
> Although, I'd gladly share some saag paneer and chana masala if ever y'all are in NYC.:eat2:



You ate at the wrong place, then.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You ate at the wrong place, then.



Yeah, I don't think of Texas (my homestate) as THE hotbed of Indian Food.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I forgot to say: THANKS!


yeah and maybe you'll pipe down and be nice to me, now, missy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> yeah and maybe you'll pipe down and be nice to me, now, missy.



Sure!  then i can strike when you least expect it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You want Indian? Try New Jersey, Dallas, Houston, or LA.
> 
> Hahahaha I have not one, not two, but A ZILLION Indian markets within 10 miles of my house. I get the Parampara pre-fab meals for two bucks a pop and a stack of naan and go CARAYZEE!!!
> 
> Paneer Kadhai, anyone?




New Jersey is right. Little India is just a few minutes away from me. There are over 50 Indian restaurants within one mile. Seriously.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 20, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Yeah, I don't think of Texas (my homestate) as THE hotbed of Indian Food.



Please do reconsider. There's a huge Desi community in both Dallas and Houston. Loads of great restaurants, many festivals, video stores and even multiplex Indian movie theaters! 

I gotta see Fanaa and Krrish in the oh-so-near future. Them and the Bollywood version of Othello, Omkara. MAN OMKARA LOOKS COOL!

And then Shahrukh Khan returns with KANG, alongside Big B, Little B, Priety, and Rani! BEST MOVIE EVER! MAYBE!!!

OK, so I confess I'm becoming an Indian. But it's entirely possible to do so here in Big D. 

And I'm saving up to buy a salwar.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 21, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Please do reconsider. There's a huge Desi community in both Dallas and Houston. Loads of great restaurants, many festivals, video stores and even multiplex Indian movie theaters!
> 
> I gotta see Fanaa and Krrish in the oh-so-near future. Them and the Bollywood version of Othello, Omkara. MAN OMKARA LOOKS COOL!
> 
> ...



Ok fatlane,
If I'm ever in Dallas, you are taking me out for Indian food.
and for the sake of the Dimmers, we will plz post pix tnx.
but if the hot lime pickle is substandard, I'm out!


----------



## Mini (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahh, Pizza Hut. I can feel my innards being violently expelled already.

Pizza Hut does not agree with my colon. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 22, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Ok fatlane,
> If I'm ever in Dallas, you are taking me out for Indian food.
> and for the sake of the Dimmers, we will plz post pix tnx.
> but if the hot lime pickle is substandard, I'm out!



What style food you like best? Punjabi? New Delhi? Gujarat? Bengal? Keralan?

(Sorry Jes, we'll de-hijackify the thread as soon as this issue's ironed out.)


----------



## Johnny_Swell (Jul 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> But of course! And I'll rub your belly while shoving a slice down your mouth!



And now I will go take my cold shower for the night. Thank you very much... damned doctor ordering me to avoid naughty thoughts for a week and I read this thread... grrr. Evil, evil women! _Damn_ my vivid mind's eye!


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

Johnny_Swell said:


> And now I will go take my cold shower for the night. Thank you very much... damned doctor ordering me to avoid naughty thoughts for a week and I read this thread... grrr. Evil, evil women! _Damn_ my vivid mind's eye!


Look, I was just eating a slice of pizza, I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> Look, I was just eating a slice of pizza, I don't know what the problem is.




But it's the _way_ you eat it. You vixen!


----------



## Stormy (Jul 26, 2006)

Why wasn't this moved to the Weight Board?? I missed it until now.

I love the idea of going to a buffet and stuffing myself, fantasize about it but it never works out in reality. For some reason I can't eat very much at restaurants, sometimes can't even finish a regular meal. Does this happen to anyone else? I'm not concerned about other people seeing me eat a lot so it's not that, but it seems I can't gorge unless I can lounge around comfortably (sometimes nakedly  ) and not have to worry about having to get up and do other things afterwards. It sucks that I can't actually do something that seems like it would be so fun. Pizza Hut should just let me have two large pizzas to go for the buffet price, and trust me that I will eat them in one meal.

I hope you get your pizza buffet, Jes. 



Johnny_Swell said:


> And now I will go take my cold shower for the night. Thank you very much... damned doctor ordering me to avoid naughty thoughts for a week and I read this thread... grrr. Evil, evil women! _Damn_ my vivid mind's eye!


This is the last site I'd visit if I were trying to avoid becoming aroused.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> But it's the _way_ you eat it. You vixen!


It's....*giggle* so true! [melty cheese falls from corner of mouth into open cleavage]

A little help, anyone?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's....*giggle* so true! [melty cheese falls from corner of mouth into open cleavage]
> 
> A little help, anyone?




Those are the hottest two lines I've ever seen written here. Just want to say.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Those are the hottest two lines I've ever seen written here. Just want to say.


And my bountiful feast (and I mean that in two ways) awaits you, activist!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow how does one get invited to such a fiesta?


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Wow how does one get invited to such a fiesta?


I've already made that quite clear!! Check out the beginning of the thread! I'm game for the askin'! Just pay the Pizza Hut tab (and provide transportation and probably, encouragement and tummy soothing)


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 27, 2006)

Set the bar higher--don't choose pizza hut! Unless you consider what they make pizza.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Set the bar higher--don't choose pizza hut! Unless you consider what they make pizza.


did you read what i said?! i can't explain it either.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 27, 2006)

I like costco pizza and I live in a pizza city! I don't prefer it, maybe it's just a fetish?


----------



## love dubh (Jul 27, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> New Jersey is right. Little India is just a few minutes away from me. There are over 50 Indian restaurants within one mile. Seriously.



You southerners!
I have Fort Lee (or "Fort 'Ree" if you're feeling racist), Montclair, and a ton of other places for Indian and Asian fair. It's fannnntastic.


----------



## ripley (Jul 28, 2006)

I like Pizza Hut pizza. We have a Pizza Hut, a Domino's, a Little Caesar's, and a Hungry Howie's, and Pizza Hut is the best of the lot in my opinion. I'm not sure if that's supposed to say something bad about me?


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

well mom and pop/actual italian (or even NYC or Chicago) non-chain places are always the best, but again, in my defense, all i can say is that the commercial makes me weak kneed.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> I like Pizza Hut pizza. We have a Pizza Hut, a Domino's, a Little Caesar's, and a Hungry Howie's, and Pizza Hut is the best of the lot in my opinion. I'm not sure if that's supposed to say something bad about me?



In the pantheon of chain pizza shops, Pizza Hut is tops. Dominos' has a bad crust, barely any sauce and weirdly textured cheese. Pizzeria Uno uses biscuit as a crust. Pizza hut somehow strikes the correct balance of crust, cheese & sauce. Their sauce isn't too sweet either!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

For a metro area, we've got lots of one-shot mom-and-pop pizza places, and the usual chains, and some of the more-unusual chains like California pizza kitchen.

I'd like to find me a Shakee's Pizza tho.


----------

